# Tramitichromis Intermedius or Lethrinop sp. green



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I purchased a young group 6 months ago labelled as Lethrinsop sp. green but now I'm having a doubt and believing they are not. They appear to be Tramitichromis Intermedius. I need your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

it looks just like my tramitichromis sp. intermedius which is what they call this fish...it's origin is unknown, it's neither a tramitichromis or a lethrinops as I understand it. but yeah the trade name is tramitichromis sp. intermedius or some lethrinops name. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1279


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd agree with Lilscoots - this looks like a Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius according to the species profile on this forum. The body shape is too 'sleek' compared to most Lethrinops. I have to say, I'm very envious of you!!! That's a stunning fish and one I've been desperate to get hold of, but can't seem to find any in the UK :-( I've managed to source a Lethrinops 'Red Cap' Itungi, which is also a very pretty fish, but the Tramitichromis sp. have different head shapes. As far as I can tell, Lethrinops tend to have a more blunt head rather than a pointed head as your fish does.

Again, I also agree with Lilscoots tht there is confusion / incorrect labelling of these fish in stores.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually, another point - looking at the species profile link Lilscoots posted, the commentary mentions _"The blotches are more or less on the middle of the flank, unlike the true intermedius where they occur higher on the body."_
Looking at the fish half out of the shot, it appears to have its blotches in the middle rather than top of the body.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not exactly sure what a Lethrinops sp. green *is* in the first place. Have you found any info? The only picture I found online have a blunt curved forehead snout instead of the straight pointed snout.

The fish in question do seem like the fish sold as "Intermedius"... which as said seems to be of unknown origin. It isn't in Koning's books, or even known if it is a natural species.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep seems all "intermedius" bred in captivity are realy a hybrid as its guessed the wrong species females were originaly imported with true males.
Beautiful fishes but not found in the wild.
I remember "we" (well Fogelhund I think   ) asked Ad about it last time they came up.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Real Tramatichromis intermedius looking quite different from most pics on the web.
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Tramitichr ... medius.htm


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lethrinop sp. green is I guess is a new made up name to sell this beautiful man made hybrid.
As I can find no real fish under this name.

I got quite angry when I first found this stuff out about hobby "Tramatichromis intermedius" thinking it a deliberate way to fleace hobbyists. Seems it was just incompetence by collectors and exporters and breeders. Kind of less angry making?

All the best James


----------

